Ask HN: Who is firing? - user7878
======
hackermailman
Watching IBM still reporting forced retirement packages and layoffs
[https://www.facebook.com/alliancemember/?fref=ts](https://www.facebook.com/alliancemember/?fref=ts)

Trip Chowdhry blames the Valley “junk IPO parade” for the 9,000+ bay area
layoffs so far this year.

~~~
gaius
I genuinely don't understand how IBM is able o recruit or retain either
employees or clients at this point

------
JSeymourATL
NerdWallet Lays Off 40 > [http://www.pymnts.com/business/2017/nerdwallet-lays-
off-40-t...](http://www.pymnts.com/business/2017/nerdwallet-lays-off-40-tim-
chen-layoffs-personal-finance-startup/)

------
Harkins
Etsy: [https://www.recode.net/2017/5/2/15522672/etsy-ceo-change-
jos...](https://www.recode.net/2017/5/2/15522672/etsy-ceo-change-josh-
silverman-chad-dickerson-layoffs)

------
laddersthrow
The Ladders. Customer service teams laid off recently, mass exodus since last
year, various team leads and engineers laid off recently too. Money running
out.

------
bdavisx
Has anyone ever used these threads to target existing workers at places that
have just laid off?

If not, I'd think about it if I was a hiring manager.

~~~
preinheimer
I'm pretty sure you can buy the data from linkedin.

~~~
komali2
Erm... not really? For the pro account you don't get much other than the
ability to message people whether they want to hear from you or not. Plus some
more visibility into profiles, unlimited searching, etc. You don't get much
more in terms of search fields.

\--I haven't used Linkedin as a recruiter since the new UI update, so this may
be different now.

------
Fzzr
iXsystems laid off the majority of the team that worked on FreeNAS 10 (Corral)
and cancelled the project last month, the same day the CTO resigned.

~~~
Sammi
Seriously. What went wrong? FreeNAS 10 looked awesome.

And on their blog they're boasting about growth:
[https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/ixsystems-sees-record-
growth-...](https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/ixsystems-sees-record-
growth-2016-charges-2017/)

EDIT: I see that they make a reddit ama to answer these questions:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/freenas/comments/65dmq7/hi_kris_bre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/freenas/comments/65dmq7/hi_kris_brett_here_from_ixsystemsfreenas_project/)

This one in particular was interesting:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/freenas/comments/65dmq7/hi_kris_bre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/freenas/comments/65dmq7/hi_kris_brett_here_from_ixsystemsfreenas_project/dg9f4b1/)

~~~
Fzzr
There were lots of reasons why Corral failed, including poor choices of
technology (MontageJS, p9fs), unfortunate engineering decisions (tons of
unmaintainable wheel-reinvention, tons of backward-compatibility breakage),
and poor planning (eg. documentation and localization ignored from the
beginning, constant design changes). Jordan (departed CTO) would seem to have
fallen on his sword and left, and the remaining executives (including
returning CTO [and founder] Matt Olander) made the ruthless but understandable
decision to cut their losses. They're re-focusing on the existing stable
project with the intention of bringing in the the coolest features of Corral
incrementally rather than all at once. Kris Moore has a solid record with PC-
BSD/TrueOS and has been managing FreeNAS 9.x for some time. Only time will
tell if FreeNAS 11 will live up to what 10 could have been.

The growth refers to the enterprise version of the current (9.x) product line,
which is legitimately growing. It's just that 2+ years of engineering effort
on the successor was thrown out two weeks after that PR.

~~~
ReligiousFlames
Matt and his team at iX rescued FreeNAS once, no doubt his leadership will
prevail (with some blood and sweat).

~~~
Fzzr
That was under Josh Paetzel, who also left (unrelated to the Corral stuff).
Most of that same team is still there, though.

------
time_is_scary
Groupon just did a round of layoffs in engineering across the US offices

~~~
zocoi
Mostly in Chicago, a few in Bay area. They just let the remaining LivingSocial
staff in Feb.

------
ehfoundtinder
eHarmony walked over 25 people out yesterday

------
ReligiousFlames
Not firing, but there's high turnover at Beam/Suitable.

------
beau
Everyone should be firing.

~~~
haney
I read this post as more "what companies are winding down in a way that might
indicate that their teams need new jobs", but I might have misunderstood OP's
meaning.

~~~
patmcguire
Yeah, that's what I want to know. Where are a few people who work well
together looking for work?

------
who_is_firing
It's sad that we are losing the monthly tag from dang. Also I tried making
this a monthly thing but then one of my aliases got shadow banned. So we will
probably have to organically submit each time.

------
dang
Please don't add monthly tags to titles to make them look like official
monthly threads.

This one isn't and I don't think it should be. Most discussions are best as
one-offs and there isn't enough substance here.

~~~
strictnein
The "Who is hiring?" posts are official threads? I always just assumed they
were organic in nature.

~~~
dang
They started out that way, but eventually we wrote software to post them. It's
true the word 'official' is a bit heavy for HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635551)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

